# I think my budgie is ill



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Couple of months ago I lost one budgie and now I'm really scared I'll lose another ((
I've had him for 5.5 years and since we got him he vomited from time to time. We took him to the vet but he told us he tends to overeat but that it would be fine. Sometimes it would be months between two vomiting so we were not overly concerned. Also, he was always a terrible molter. I mean, during the molt, he was always really still, sleeped a lot, not very active etc.
So when he started molting recently, I wasn't that concerned that he seems to be sleeping a lot but what seemed concerning was that he stretches his neck like he's going to vomit but nothing comes out.

Well, today he looks terrible. He seemed fine in the morning, he was chirping, flying etc. but after that he slept almost entire day and looked all fluffed up. I'm afraid he has a crop problem so I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow.
The problem is that I already took 4 budgies to the vet before him and they were dead after couple of days. I started crying as soon as I remembered going there.

He actually looks better now, cleaning his feathers but I'm concerned about his sleeping and molting and stillness. Did anyone deal with a budgie with a crop problem? Can it be cured?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m sorry you’re going through this worry with another budgie . 

There are so many things a “crop problem” might be, that it’s really not possible to accurately say what is going on. Crop problems can be anything from bacterial, fungal or viral, to nothing at all. Accurate treatment would depend on the diagnosis. Sometimes birds are seen adjusting their crops, which looks like they’re stretching their long neck and sort of yawning. 

If there seems to be something wrong, I’d take the budgie to the avian vet ASAP. Maybe in the past you’ve taken them either too late or they had something incurable. At any rate, you might have the best chance of saving this little one by taking him in very soon. Good luck .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your Avian Vet should be able to determine the type of crop problem your budgie is experiencing.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/article...an-laboratory-tests-peter-s-sakas-dvm-ms.html

Sending lots of healing energy for your little fellow.
Please be sure to update us after the vet visit. :hug:*


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

We visited the vet today and she said he looks really great for a 6 year old :clap:
She told us his crop isn't enlarged (I was afraid it would be) and she did a smear of his crop to be sure, they will send us the results in the next couple of days. She also took a couple of droppings to test them as well.
Also, she told us his crop doesn't have a "smell" which is usually the case when dealing with some infection and that he looks fine to her and she couldn't palpate anything abnormal. 
So we're waiting for the results now and hoping everything is good, even though I don't know how to explain the vomiting in that case.
She thinks he could be overeating and then getting rid of excess seeds.
In any case, it's a good thing after all these years of throwing up his crop still looks normal.

One thing got me worried though; she told us he is an old bird already. I never thought that 6 is considered old for a budgie hmy::green budgie:


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

It's been almost 2 months since our avian vet check and my budgie was looking GREAT; like a new bird! He was playing, flying like crazy, chirping... From time to time he would sleep more during the day but all my other budgies do that sometimes too, especially during the molting and bad weather.
But 2 days ago I found him sleeping on the floor of the cage. I think something in me died when I saw him. After that, he climbed up again and started eating, drinking etc. but from time to time he rests on the bottom of the cage. He looks more still than usual (but he is again molting). His poop, bottom etc. look fine and as I mentioned before, the vet did take his poop sample and crop smear and tested for everything and couldn't find anything wrong. He only told us he thinks he has some problems with digestion so we bought probiotics and minerals. I always make sure he has cuttlebone and veggies. 
I was planning on taking him to the vet again but them my baby fell and we rushed her to ER and now it's weekend.
Does anyone has any advice on what to do? Is there any other tests vets can do besides poop and crop smears? Could it be the food? I bought him 3 different kind of bird seeds because I had a feeling he wasn't eating the ones we usually give them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear your budgie is not doing well. :hug:

Take a look at this link which explains various Avian Tests:

Understanding Avian Laboratory Tests

Sending lots of healing energy and positive thoughts for your little one.*


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

We visited vet today but the results will be finished tomorrow. I don't know will he live through the night. I love him so much


----------

